# Has any one had any success with Google Adwords?



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 18, 2012)

Just looking for alternative marketing techniques and thought with the huge market for smart phone use that having your name at the top of google Adwords would be helpful. Your input will be appreciated!


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 26, 2012)

If your website is decent, adwords guarantees that you get traffic from people looking for your services. Something as specific as stump removal would work well.

I have used adwords in the past and it worked well for me. What's nice about it is you aren't signed into a year long contract. You pay as you want. Usually it cost me ab out 2-3 bucks per click, which sounds expensive, but it's worth getting estimates if you are slow.

craigs works well for stumps too. Not so much other aspects of tree work


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Apr 26, 2012)

Adwords do generate hits and some calls, but at a price. I turn them on if it looks like things are going to get slow 2 or 3 weeks out and turn them off again when there is plenty of business.


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

*just being on the first page is good*

We've tried adwords and seo , I think it definitely works for us, the thing with adwords is that you've got to watch out for competitors clicking on your ads.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (May 7, 2012)

ashevilletree said:


> We've tried adwords and seo , I think it definitely works for us, the thing with adwords is that you've got to watch out for competitors clicking on your ads.



Unfortunately there is not a way to watch out when the competion clicks on your ad. I guess you have to take a hit with that.


----------



## David1 (May 30, 2012)

I think Google adwords and SEO totally work for us. And If you have a good and beautiful site then I assure you will get most traffic on your site from people. If more traffic then you have get more great rank.


----------

